# Aktiv Kühler (Lüfter) für Raspberry PI 2B



## R4Z0R1911 (19. August 2015)

*Aktiv Kühler (Lüfter) für Raspberry PI 2B*

Guten Tag.

Ich Suche einen der wohl kleinsten Lüfter für den Raspberry PI 2.
Da ein Passiv Kühler alleine wohl sogar nachteilig ist, wollte ich einen kleinen Lüfter drauf Installieren.

Das Problem ist, das man den Lüfter nirgends wirklich bekommt.
Frage: Kennt Ihr 5v Lüfter in einer sehr kleinen größe (1€ Stück) die Leise sind und die man nehmen kann?


----------



## acer86 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Aktiv Kühler (Lüfter) für Raspberry PI 2B*

Für einen Teuro wird sich da nichts machen lassen aber kleine lüfter mit 5V gibt es z.b. diese: Tiger Axial-Mini-Fan Kugellager 5V DC(30x30x6mm) 9.000rpm | Axial Lüfter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
Tiger Axial-Mini-Fan Kugellager 5V DC (25x25x10mm) 6.000rpm | Axial Lüfter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

oder noch kleiner aber dan mit 3,3V : Tiger Axial-Mini-Fan Kugellager 3,3V DC (15x15x4mm) 10.000rpm | Axial Lüfter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ansonsten aus china: Neu 20 * 20 * 10mm Micro cooling fan LÃ¼fter DC 5V 20mm Gute QualitÃ¤t | eBay

oder gleich mit Kühlkörper in einem: High-End-Lüfter HYB35C05PAD SEPA HYB35C05PAD (L x B x H) 35 x 35 x 7.5 mm Betriebsspannung 5 V/DC im Conrad Online Shop | 189330

oder darf es richtig klein sein:  http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/189483/SEPA-Mikroluefter-SEPA-MF_10A03A-ST-B-x-H-x-T-10-x-10-x-2-mm-Betriebsspannung-33-VDC?ref=list 


oder : [url]http://www.amazon.de/Rydges-SpeedPower%C2%AE-L%C3%BCfter-Raspberry-kleinste/dp/B00JIRDRHO
[/URL]


----------



## TessaKavanagh (20. August 2015)

*AW: Aktiv Kühler (Lüfter) für Raspberry PI 2B*

Einfach einnen 40mm Lüfter draufschnallen (so etwas hat man doch eigentlich immer irgendwo rumfliegen), selbst wenn die 12 Volt spezifiziert sind laufen die auch mit 5V. Stromversorgung dann einfach über die GPIO herstellen, das läuft hier seit langem ohne Probleme im 24/7 Einsatz bei 1 Ghz.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Aktiv Kühler (Lüfter) für Raspberry PI 2B*

Ok, wollte wir das irgendwie so mit Gehäuse basteln, Muss ich mal gucken, OC habe ich nicht vor, aber wenn ich 1080p Filme im Media Center Streame wird das ding schon arg warm.


----------

